# contador de o a99 co 74ls193



## mrthrash (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola necesito un contador con el 74ls193 de 0 a 99 ,.......es para programar una memoria eeprom 28c64 ....necesito guardar por lomenos 50 datos o mas ....pero no quiero usar muchos integrados entonces pense en el 74ls193 pero no se como conectar mas de uno o varios en cascada entoneces el circuito me queda solo guardando 15 datos ..........por favor si algien sabe le pido que por favor me colabore gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

y por que no usas el 7490 si lo que necesitas es ir de 0 a 99 con dos 7490 lo puedes hacer.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 17, 2010)

Yo le recomiendo el 4040 o el 4060. pero prefiero el 4040, cumple con sus expectativas.


----------



## willyfv (Oct 17, 2010)

con el 7490 a mi parecer es mas facil comenzar


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

por eso lo sujeri


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 17, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> . . . con dos 7490 lo puedes hacer.



Solo usaria uno con el 4040, pero si ustedes son felices con los bultos, no hay problema.


----------



## mrthrash (Oct 18, 2010)

Yel4040 hasta cuanto me cuenta


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 18, 2010)

Con el puede direccionar toda la eeprom.
Consulte el datasheet del 4040 para que aprenda a utilizarlo.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 19, 2010)

Que tal te dejo este contador es ascendente descendente pero igual si solo ocupas una modalidad, saludos!!!



Igual si lo que ocupas es direccionar memoria, creo que ocupas el 193, por que ese es binario, el 192 es BCD,, Suerte!!


----------

